# UGA to pay out $3.7 million in non conference play in 2018



## Throwback (Jun 14, 2017)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/uga-will-pay-3-7-million-non-conference-games-2018


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2017)

Throwback said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/uga-will-pay-3-7-million-non-conference-games-2018



I knew you were a closet Dawg fan... What you doing hanging out on DawgNation?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2017)

Non Conference games are dumb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Non Conference games are dumb.



Now, you just went and hurt Quack's feelings..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now, you just went and hurt Quack's feelings..



He'll get by.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 14, 2017)

Arky State will be a trap game for ya.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Arky State will be a trap game for ya.



Every game UGA plays is a trap game.....


----------



## bullgator (Jun 14, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Every game UGA plays is a trap game.....



I hear ya. I hope we don't schedule Georgia Southern again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2017)

Everybody does it and I don't like it, but  it is the only thing that keeps those other programs going. If they ever stop it, a lot of mid major teams will fail. I think that day is coming soon enough anyway.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2017)

dawgs were no better than a mid major last season, and many others over the past decade.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 16, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dawgs were no better than a mid major last season, and many others over the past decade.



^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^


GO!! DAWGS!!!


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jun 16, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I hear ya. I hope we don't schedule Georgia Southern again.



You're not kidding. As both an Eagle and a Gator, we had to go to the game. Of course we sat in the UF Alumni section but were torn on who to cheer for. At the end, we were winners either way and honestly I was psyched to see GSU win and let the eagle fly. GATA!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2017)

Kirby trying to pick on Tennessee schools like his old boss playing UTC almost annually it seems. 


Or, he's trying to build, his team's confidence that, they can beat a Tennessee school? AP gonna roll tha dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2017)

See sig line


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 17, 2017)

So that means they will obliterate uga?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So that means they will obliterate uga?



Nope it means you have no clue what you are talking about........ just like your prediction of UT'S score last year........ or how UT was gonna win it all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2017)

sabbath fathers day volsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 18, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Nope it means you have no clue what you are talking about........ just like your prediction of UT'S score last year........ or how UT was gonna win it all.



And if we'd played our normal style of offense we would have.  But the fact is buddy.  Scores aren't that easy to predict. If they was,  well Vegas wouldn't be doing so well.  And I never,  ever said UT  would win in all.  I did expect the East. And you know, like slayer knows,  what happened there


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2017)

UT has played their share of those schools. As have every other team in the conference. It is a fact of life.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And if we'd played our normal style of offense we would have.  But the fact is buddy.  Scores aren't that easy to predict. If they was,  well Vegas wouldn't be doing so well.  And I never,  ever said UT  would win in all.  I did expect the East. And you know, like slayer knows,  what happened there



I won't go dig it up but, you said the east and if UT won the SEC then they would or could win it all...... and we all know how that turned out. 

Fact is I don't go out on a limb and put my foot in my mouth every other post. I make one avvy bet a year and that on the FL. Game because of Sandhillmike who was a DGG and he actually knew alot about football. 

Couple of the UT fans are worse than any Dawg fan I know. Alway talking how they are back and gonna win it all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And if we'd played our normal style of offense we would have.  But the fact is buddy.  Scores aren't that easy to predict. If they was,  well Vegas wouldn't be doing so well.  And I never,  ever said UT  would win in all.  I did expect the East. And you know, like slayer knows,  what happened there





Normal style of offense?? So, that is not the "Vanilla" style of play you kept calling it last year..

Never said UT would win it all? You wanna bet on that one?

Dude, you are so clueless.. You really do live up to the Vol stereotype..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> See sig line



Vapors. I got the vapors.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Kirby trying to pick on Tennessee schools like his old boss playing UTC almost annually it seems.
> 
> 
> Or, he's trying to build, his team's confidence that, they can beat a Tennessee school? AP gonna roll tha dawgs



Good programs help fund underling programs so they can continue to recruit and keep these kids in the sport they love as well as to support and promote the sport through as many colleges as possible. 

If per chance this changes one day the number of schools that can afford to support a football, or other sport program will be down to just Div. 1, and a few of those will be in dire straights as well. 

Personally, it's a miracle UT has managed to remain a Div. 1 school.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 19, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Normal style of offense?? So, that is not the "Vanilla" style of play you kept calling it last year..
> 
> Never said UT would win it all? You wanna bet on that one?
> 
> Dude, you are so clueless.. You really do live up to the Vol stereotype..


That game was vanilla,  no option game,  was primarily trying to build Dobbs as a passer. That's what I took from it and the way the rest of the season went. Maybe we overlooked them,  maybe they were better than yall, UF, A&M and the rest of our competition?  You call it slayer. Whatever you want it to be buddy.  We finished 29th on offense in cfb. That would be well inside the top 20 of power 5.  UGA was 91


UT was an 11 win team last year in the regular season when you take away the injuries. It was interesting how we seemed to play down to our talent level.  Butch needs to stay on the gas. Weer only put 20 on Appy, then turned around and put 45 on VT. Then only Brady Ohio 28-19, then turn around and put 38 on UF, 34 on yall and 38 on AtM, which is where the wheels fell off.


Unless I was being sarcastic,  I never said we were going to win it all.  Never have,  not even in 98. I may have said "there's a chance,  IF we could win the SEC"  I'm sure I said we'd win the East last year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> UT was an 11 win team last year in the regular season when you take away the injuries.



Always a caveat.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good programs help fund underling programs so they can continue to recruit and keep these kids in the sport they love as well as to support and promote the sport through as many colleges as possible.
> 
> If per chance this changes one day the number of schools that can afford to support a football, or other sport program will be down to just Div. 1, and a few of those will be in dire straights as well.
> 
> Personally, it's a miracle UT has managed to remain a Div. 1 school.



I'm glad to see UGA football giving back to some of the smaller schools. I'd like to see more of these games.

I'm a UGA grad (1995) and live in Athens. My friends and  I used to tailgate and go to the games religiously. Over the years, the rise in ticket prices and the recent crackdowns on parking and tailgating have driven us away. UGA has become about nothing but money money money. They fill that stadium up every game, but I'm not paying the prices they want these days. I'll sit at home and watch on TV and not have to stand in line to use the restroom.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I'm glad to see UGA football giving back to some of the smaller schools. I'd like to see more of these games.
> 
> I'm a UGA grad (1995) and live in Athens. My friends and  I used to tailgate and go to the games religiously. Over the years, the rise in ticket prices and the recent crackdowns on parking and tailgating have driven us away. UGA has become about nothing but money money money. They fill that stadium up every game, but I'm not paying the prices they want these days. I'll sit at home and watch on TV and not have to stand in line to use the restroom.



why should you pay bama prices for a mid major performance.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always a caveat.



You know a healthy UT was in the SECCG last year


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You know a healthy UT was in the SECCG last year



what would have been the point,to get slaughtered by bama again?  you have a mid major coach bringing the same talent to crapville as cincinatti. bryant denney north  is no different than bryant denney east  (sanford). hire a crap hc and you get a decade of excuses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You know a healthy UT was in the SECCG last year



I do believe "IF" is your favorite word.. 

So, what's your excuse for almost losing your VERY 1st Game??

You had the best opportunity last season and the sorry, no down, flea ridden, backwoods, woman beating, meth dealing, sister dating Vols couldn't finish..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I do believe "IF" is your favorite word..
> 
> So, what's your excuse for almost losing your VERY 1st Game??
> 
> You had the best opportunity last season and the sorry, no down, flea ridden, backwoods, woman beating, meth dealing, sister dating Vols couldn't finish..


You know the truth.  Heck about every coach has said the same thing.  You can't win like that. VT, UF, GA, AtM, BAMA back to back with 3rd stringers and guys playing out of position. But that will only help them same guys this year.  Last year don't matter anymore.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Last year don't matter anymore.



So, do you see UT being better this year?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, do you see UT being better this year?



At this point it's hard to say.  There is a lot of change on the staff,  but each was definitely an upgrade. Aside from the promoted OC, I feel good.  Orange and White game the offense and play calling looked fine,  but those are always very limited and not 1s against 1s. Our defense still has like 9 guys out that missed spring game.  It got rained out before the 2nd half started,  but Dormady finished 10-10 and made some nice plays.  Guarantano is a lot like Dobbs with his mobility.  He didn't get to show out because it's touch ball on the qbs.

We lost a bunch of guys to the NFL this year,  but beside Barnett, everyone will be just as good,  or better.  Kamara will be missed.  Hurd didn't contribute and won't hurt.  Our 3rd string rb had like 700 yards.  He (Kelly)returns along with Fils-Aime,  and Ty chandler.

O line should be solid,  most been playing since they were freshman.

WR/TE will be solid. We have a great young coach for the WR inKevin  Bearden from  Miami. He's young,  energetic, and the kids love him.  Jennings should be one of the best in the conference. With him is Byrd, Calloway, Sr. Josh Smith and a couple young guys who will see playing time. 

I'm not worried about either QB. Both can run,  although Dormady is more of a pocket passer, he can run just fine too. We have 2 studs fighting for the spot. Is a nice problem to have. 


On defense,  if we can stay healthy,  we return everyone on the line except Barnett.  When healthy, they are good.  Brady Hoke is coaching the d line this year.  Gotta like that.  Shy Tuttle, Kyle phillips, Kongbo, and McKinzie should have big years. 

LB Corp is well above average.  Again,  they have to stay healthy. We went deep into lbs last year. Kirkland is a stud and McDowell ain't too shabby. Jumper used to look like a scrub,  but he has made major strides and lays the wood. Hopefully highly coveted  Dillon Bates see the field this year.  Son of Bill Bates

Secondary lost Sutton,  but he was out most of the season last year.  But we'll be OK there,  guys took his reps got good experience. The group should be above avg. They have been coached poorly, but should be an upgrade with Warren coaching from NC. NC had the number 12 pass defense. 

Special teams returns all the major parts, minus Sutton returning,  but he was gone most of the season and we still have Berry, who is a freak.  Punter is a game changer, kicker needs to improve. 

Do I think we'll be better?  I do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Do I think we'll be better?  I do



Sorry, I skipped to the answer of my question instead of all of that Vol babbling and excuse making.

Ok, what do you want to wager on that? Which means the Vols will need 10 wins and that hasn't happened in over a decade. I'll take my chances.

Avatar bet from the day the season ends (day after the National Championship game) until the following season begins (1st game of the year)? You pick mine if you win and I pick your's if I win. 

Let's see how far you are willing to stick your neck out on the Vols.....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll take it, but add a 90 day ban?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2017)

can elfiiiiiiii and nickel back get in on this awesome deal too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll take it, but add a 90 day ban?



Well, you know I'm in for that too... The only catch is I get to pick when your 90 ban starts considering you are a forum drifter and I'm here everyday.. Mine can start after the National Championship game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, you know I'm in for that too... The only catch is I get to pick when your 90 ban starts considering you are a forum drifter and I'm here everyday.. Mine can start after the National Championship game.



Forum drifter?  Lol, well this is outdoors discussion. Sports part is just a perk.  It's hard to come in here and actually discuss sports. It's too GA, BAMA heavy and a lot are too biased. There's a few level headed guys in here


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2017)

And I'm very active here during pigskin season


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And I'm very active here during pigskin season



And that would be when your 90 day suspension would start. I'm very active everyday except weekends.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that would be when your 90 day suspension would start. I'm very active everyday except weekends.



You don't want me rubbing in your face how bad the dags are?  6 will do a fine job


----------



## nickel back (Jun 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> can elfiiiiiiii and nickel back get in on this awesome deal too.



I was all over it in post #11


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that would be when your 90 day suspension would start. I'm very active everyday except weekends.



I'm not sure on this yet,  but it must be said.  The ban time will not count towards your avatar time


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I was all over it in post #11



so you are doing the 90 day avatar too.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> so you are doing the 90 day avatar too.



not just no but............NO!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2017)

nickel back said:


> not just no but............NO!



guess that just leaves slayer and elfiiiiiiiii then.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not sure on this yet,  but it must be said.  The ban time will not count towards your avatar time



What ya say now?


We shut out App State until we put our scrub's in.....



Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You don't want me rubbing in your face how bad the dags are?  6 will do a fine job



Please, tell us how good App State is..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Do I think we'll be better?  I do



Do you feel the same now that the season has started?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I skipped to the answer of my question instead of all of that Vol babbling and excuse making.
> 
> Ok, what do you want to wager on that? Which means the Vols will need 10 wins and that hasn't happened in over a decade. I'll take my chances.
> 
> ...





BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll take it, but add a 90 day ban?





Browning Slayer said:


> Well, you know I'm in for that too... The only catch is I get to pick when your 90 ban starts considering you are a forum drifter and I'm here everyday.. Mine can start after the National Championship game.





BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not sure on this yet,  but it must be said.  The ban time will not count towards your avatar time



So, since you took the Avatar bet, are you still wanting to bet on the 90day suspension? You said you had to think about it..  

Vols can only lose a couple more before that 10 game winning season is thrown out the window..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2017)

I love it when people bump old threads where people were talking trash.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I love it when people bump old threads where people were talking trash.



Let me guess. It's the Sports forum and Browning Slayer is involved.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, since you took the Avatar bet, are you still wanting to bet on the 90day suspension? You said you had to think about it..
> 
> Vols can only lose a couple more before that 10 game winning season is thrown out the window..



Waiting Bucky....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I love it when people bump old threads where people were talking trash.



i need to bump that one from the seccg when bama broke the dogs heart. lots of hypocrisy in that one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And I'm very active here during pigskin season



Define "very active"...

Logging in every 3 to 4 days? 

I wonder how long it will take you after last night's game..


----------

